

The Seven Signs You're in a Cult  - sizzle
http://theatlantic.com/national/archive/2014/06/the-seven-signs-youre-in-a-cult/361400/

======
Tsutsukakushi
>1\. Opposing critical thinking

>6\. Crossing Biblical boundaries of behavior (versus sexual purity and
personal ownership)

>7\. Separation from the Church

These have nothing to do with cults what so ever.

~~~
krapp
True. But this article is apparently written from a Christian point of view,
referring to other Christian groups. So it takes for granted that the brand of
Christianity one practices is the norm from which evil, by definition,
deviates.

